# Great day up the Big Cottonwood Canyon



## Upland Blue (Sep 21, 2014)

Had the pleasure of fishing the Big Cottonwood Canyon for a couple of hours yesterday there were 3 of us we caught and released over a dozen  beautiful day
Good Luck All


----------

